# Giant Trinity



## Cuchilo (1 Nov 2015)

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/model/trinity.advanced.pro.tt.frameset/25685/92061/ 

For next season maybe ?


----------



## TissoT (1 Nov 2015)

Nice .. Bendy carbon we are getting clever .


----------



## Justinslow (6 Nov 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/model/trinity.advanced.pro.tt.frameset/25685/92061/
> 
> For next season maybe ?


Going to look at at a Trinity 2 tomorrow as a first foray into TT bikes!


----------



## Cuchilo (6 Nov 2015)

Ooooooo new or second hand ? What year ? Pictures ?


----------



## Justinslow (6 Nov 2015)

Secondhand! All will be revealed if it's not a nail and I don't have a wasted journey!


----------



## Justinslow (7 Nov 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Secondhand! All will be revealed if it's not a nail and I don't have a wasted journey!


Well.........250 mile round trip in the pi##ing rain (in my van) most of the way round the M25 and I am now the proud owner of a year old Giant Trinity 2  Now I'm really looking forward to next years TT season!! (Pics to follow)


----------



## Cuchilo (7 Nov 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Well.........250 mile round trip in the pi##ing rain (in my van) most of the way round the M25 and I am now the proud owner of a year old Giant Trinity 2  Now I'm really looking forward to next years TT season!! (Pics to follow)


----------



## Cuchilo (8 Nov 2015)




----------



## Cuchilo (12 Nov 2015)

I think his wife has killed him


----------



## Jerry Atrik (12 Nov 2015)

Do you think she'll let me have the bike ? I reckon I could get it for £300 as I bet he told her it only cost £500


----------



## Justinslow (12 Nov 2015)

Sorry @Cuchilo  you're not far wrong though, esp as she now knows about the Planet X carbon wheels coming next week


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Nov 2015)

Shes pretty !


----------



## Justinslow (12 Nov 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Shes pretty !


Lets hope I can do it justice!


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Nov 2015)

The same model is for sale in my LBS . I got the wheels from it last year ( tubs ) but the bike is just a little bit to big for me 
You will fly on that mate ! Great time to buy as you have all winter to find your position and train with it .


----------



## Jerry Atrik (12 Nov 2015)

Nice , worth the wait !


----------



## Justinslow (12 Nov 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> The same model is for sale in my LBS . I got the wheels from it last year ( tubs ) but the bike is just a little bit to big for me
> You will fly on that mate ! Great time to buy as you have all winter to find your position and train with it .


Yeah hopefully, been hitting the turbo nearly every night lately, trying to improve my endurance and overall fitness. Cant wait to get the PX wheels and give it a road test if the weathers good enough. One of our clubs best TT riders has been giving me some tips and help me set it up to suit me, feels ok but a bit more uncomfortable in the nether regions than the road bike, I suppose something with very racey geometry will take a bit of getting used to! I managed an hour last night with a 20 minute block @ 90% in position then a 5 min spin and another 10 minutes @ 90% in position, was a tough session (for me).
How much is the one at your LBS up for?


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Nov 2015)

I think hes dropped the price a few times £1500 i think . I don't really look when i go in as it doesn't fit me .


----------



## jowwy (13 Nov 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Yeah hopefully, been hitting the turbo nearly every night lately, trying to improve my endurance and overall fitness. Cant wait to get the PX wheels and give it a road test if the weathers good enough. One of our clubs best TT riders has been giving me some tips and help me set it up to suit me, feels ok but a bit more uncomfortable in the nether regions than the road bike, I suppose something with very racey geometry will take a bit of getting used to! I managed an hour last night with a 20 minute block @ 90% in position then a 5 min spin and another 10 minutes @ 90% in position, was a tough session (for me).
> How much is the one at your LBS up for?


just make sure the trinity as enough clearence at the rear for the wider profile of the planet x wheels.........i know some trinity's don'thave enough clearence for zipps, so just check first

Nice machine though


----------



## Justinslow (13 Nov 2015)

jowwy said:


> just make sure the trinity as enough clearence at the rear for the wider profile of the planet x wheels.........i know some trinity's don'thave enough clearence for zipps, so just check first
> 
> Nice machine though


Yeah you are correct, picked the brains of someone I know who has one and he said the same, he thought the PX wheels would fit, fingers crossed! If they don't they'll be back up for sale again . Zipp's too much dosh for my tastes anyhow. Going to swap my 53/39 from my road bike as the trinity has a compact -slowly getting it to my liking.


----------



## Cuchilo (13 Nov 2015)

If the wheels don't work i have some 40mm hand built carbons that i have on the shiv i'm using for dry winter days . They are supposed to be my race wheels but i then bought tubs .


----------



## Justinslow (17 Nov 2015)

Here she is in race trim with new wheels and 53/39 swapped over from my road bike.


----------



## Cuchilo (17 Nov 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Here she is in race trim with new wheels and 53/39 swapped over from my road bike.
> 
> View attachment 110211
> 
> ...


That is sweeeeeeeet 
I'd de-sticker the wheels myself but its your baby


----------



## jowwy (17 Nov 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Here she is in race trim with new wheels and 53/39 swapped over from my road bike.
> 
> View attachment 110211
> 
> ...


looks a good machine with those wheels fitted - i would remove decals aswell


----------



## Citius (17 Nov 2015)

Looks fine as it is. De-stickering is a lot of work for a debatable aesthetic purpose - given that the decals on PX wheels are usually under a layer of clear coat.


----------



## A.Z.KOETSIER (17 Nov 2015)

Trinity looks awesome Justin, love the tyres. Hang on to that Front 82mm PX in windy days!


----------



## Citius (17 Nov 2015)

A.Z.KOETSIER said:


> Trinity looks awesome Justin, *love the tyres*. Hang on to that Front 82mm PX in windy days!



Badass gumwalls


----------



## A.Z.KOETSIER (17 Nov 2015)

Citius said:


> Badass gumwalls



couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## Justinslow (17 Nov 2015)

A.Z.KOETSIER said:


> Trinity looks awesome Justin, love the tyres. Hang on to that Front 82mm PX in windy days!


Yeah heard that about deep section fronts, I've always got my 30mm superstar clincher that I can put on the front for windy days, bugger to keep swapping pads though!


----------



## Justinslow (17 Nov 2015)

A.Z.KOETSIER said:


> Trinity looks awesome Justin, love the tyres. Hang on to that Front 82mm PX in windy days!


Btw what's with the tyres? That's how they came - already fitted, are they any good?


----------



## Cuchilo (17 Nov 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Yeah heard that about deep section fronts, I've always got my 30mm superstar clincher that I can put on the front for windy days, bugger to keep swapping pads though!


Buy another carbon wheel then


----------



## Citius (17 Nov 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Btw what's with the tyres? That's how they came - already fitted, are they any good?



They look like Corsa CXs - in which case, they're among the best...


----------



## A.Z.KOETSIER (17 Nov 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Yeah heard that about deep section fronts, I've always got my 30mm superstar clincher that I can put on the front for windy days, bugger to keep swapping pads though!



The PX wheels are really flat and narrow compared to the newer wider aero designs. So cross winds really hit them hard. I have a 28mm wide HED 6 (60mm deep) front with curved edges allowing wind to flow over it at greater yaw angles, it feels like a 20mm compared to my PX 82.

That being said on calmer days the PX did get me some great results, they climb quite well and are almost bomb proof.


----------



## Justinslow (17 Nov 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Buy another carbon wheel then


I think I've used my allowance up for the next 10 years


----------



## Cuchilo (17 Nov 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Btw what's with the tyres? That's how they came - already fitted, are they any good?


You may want to check the tyres are glued on properly if they came like that . The one and only PX tub i have seen from new i managed to roll the tyre off the wheel with my thumb . Ok it wasn't inflated to max pressure but it was inflated , the thin bit of tub tape they had used was doing nothing .
Could have been a one off though and easy to check .


----------



## Citius (17 Nov 2015)

Depends what pressure it was inflated to. Pressure is part of what holds the tyre on.


----------



## A.Z.KOETSIER (17 Nov 2015)

Yes I have heard that up to 75% of the clamping force is due to tyre pressure, and that some triathletes mount them with minimal tape/adhesive for rapid changes/repairs.

I would guess on MTB/CX adhesive is more important.


----------



## Justinslow (17 Nov 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> You may want to check the tyres are glued on properly if they came like that . The one and only PX tub i have seen from new i managed to roll the tyre off the wheel with my thumb . Ok it wasn't inflated to max pressure but it was inflated , the thin bit of tub tape they had used was doing nothing .
> Could have been a one off though and easy to check .


They seem well glued on to me, with bits of glue coming out onto the tyre almost "messy", did wonder if it was tape or glue? Also got a spare used tub with the wheelset which has a very sticky back to it.


Citius said:


> They look like Corsa CXs - in which case, they're among the best...


Think they are Vitoria corsa sc ?


----------



## Cuchilo (17 Nov 2015)

Sounds good then . This one was in my LBS being built . They where laughing about it and said they would have to redo it . Just saying for your benefit , no other reason .


----------



## Justinslow (17 Nov 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Sounds good then . This one was in my LBS being built . They where laughing about it and said they would have to redo it . Just saying for your benefit , no other reason .


Cheers, I've no idea, having never used them before! I will check though!


----------



## Justinslow (17 Nov 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Sounds good then . This one was in my LBS being built . They where laughing about it and said they would have to redo it . Just saying for your benefit , no other reason .


Yep stuck pretty well, just lots of gloopy sticky muck round the rim edge


----------



## Cuchilo (17 Nov 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Yep stuck pretty well, just lots of gloopy sticky muck round the rim edge
> View attachment 110264


Cant really see but they sound glued on . I assumed you bought them new from planet x but with those tubs glued on and a spare it doesn't sound like it . I should know better really eh


----------



## Justinslow (17 Nov 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Cant really see but they sound glued on . I assumed you bought them new from planet x but with those tubs glued on and a spare it doesn't sound like it . I should know better really eh


Yep gumtree "bargain" (or not depending on how knackered they are)


----------



## Citius (17 Nov 2015)

Can you still see the file pattern on the rolling surface, and do the tubs hold 100psi+? If they've been repaired with sealant they will probably start to blow it out over about 70psi. If not, then they're fine...


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Dec 2015)

How are you finding the new bike pal ?


----------



## Justinslow (2 Dec 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> How are you finding the new bike pal ?


Hiya, haven't been on the road with it yet, just been plodding away on the turbo! Job to tell really, but getting used to the position, managed my 20 minute speed test "in position" so can't be bad. The saddle puts a fair bit of pressure on the nether region and I wonder if an Adamo might be the way to go?
I've been really trying to keep the turbo training going with only one or two nights off per week to try and do the bike (and myself) justice. We've even set up a "turbo club" where every Thursday - 6 of us aspiring TTers meet up in a local hall for an hour with all our gear and do a session together for a paltry £7 (total) it's good for the craic and banter plus we learn a different session each week. 
I'm determined to give it the beans next year.........
How you doin?


----------



## Jerry Atrik (2 Dec 2015)

I got a Specialized Sitero just lately and it's been a revelation but only tried it on the turbo . Get my new bike Friday , can't wait .


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Dec 2015)

My cat died and i got two punctures on the turbo so just been on the piss


----------



## Justinslow (3 Dec 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> My cat died and i got two punctures on the turbo so just been on the piss


Fair play!


----------



## A.Z.KOETSIER (3 Dec 2015)

Justinslow said:


> The saddle puts a fair bit of pressure on the nether region and I wonder if an Adamo might be the way to go?



ISM Adamo is a great seat once your used to it which doesn't take long. I have the Road(softer - great for long rides) and TT version(stiffer, lighter and slight rounded nose).

Either one works just fine if you have a good pad in your shorts and you can get into a really aggressive TT or Road position by rotating the hip area.


----------



## Justinslow (3 Dec 2015)

A.Z.KOETSIER said:


> ISM Adamo is a great seat once your used to it which doesn't take long. I have the Road(softer - great for long rides) and TT version(stiffer, lighter and slight rounded nose).
> 
> Either one works just fine if you have a good pad in your shorts and you can get into a really aggressive TT or Road position by rotating the hip area.



Ok cheers, was looking at a few on eBay, yeah it's the aggressive position which forces you over the saddle!


----------



## Cuchilo (3 Dec 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Ok cheers, was looking at a few on eBay, yeah it's the aggressive position which forces you over the saddle!


Last saddle i got off ebay was a fake so be careful


----------

